# GURPS Online game: Orange Badlands, Space is a dangerous and wierd place



## sabanknight (Sep 23, 2011)

The Pahbor occupation of earth has been beaten back. A miricle in its  self, mankind estimated to have been decimated to 40 percent of its  former numbers. Most dwelling in the slave cities working to maintain  equipment or harvest resources. Others however formed the resistance  reuniting mankind and moving to the stars to persue their once captors. A  feat that should never have been accomplished. However with the Pahbor  Empire loosing grasp on its outlying territories, and with the aid of  their new ally, sworn enemy of the pahbor; the rabbits Humanity has made  leaps foward to thwart their enemies on all fronts. 

It is the birth of the United Earth federation and the Human empire.  Lord commander Daniel has lead in the second half of the year 2075 a  expeditionary force through the Pahbor's jumpgate to establish a  foothold and prevent the pahbor from ever thretening Earth again. There  is a great deal of space to cover, but for this purpose the Sparrow  class Light-Cruiser was created. The UES Mozart has been given its  orders to subdue any threat, secure any resource, and form ties that  will benefit the United Earth Federation.

The campaign takes place in the late 21st century, the team are  representatives aboard a micro-fleet of the United Earth Federation Navy  -That the current players have commandeered-. The players have a fairly  sandbox environment with their choice of how to shape the new  Federation of Earth. Will you take what you need and strike fear as the  new tyrants of the galaxy or peace keepers and diplomats. I try to bill  the Campaign as semi-realistic, but many factors border on the absurd  and lets face it two of the dominant races in the galaxy are  guineapigs(Pahbor) and rabbits so we will go with 40% real/60% cinematic  . The Campaign world does follow real science for the most part, some  super science and anomalies in real space may circumvent known laws of  science but for the most part obey them unless otherwise explained.  Combat borders on cinematic leaning toward 18th century naval combat  over modern naval combat, ie boarding combat and melee are viable assets  in the arsenal of any space vessel.

Game System: Gurps 4th ed
Game Starting Year:2075
Genre Sci-fi "Realistic"
Multiple planes of existence? yes
Campaign Starting Location: UES Mozart
Tech LV 8 with select 9/10 advances
Starting point value 175(150+25'catchup points')
Max Disadvantages -75
Starting Wealth $20,000
Exotic/Supernatural allowed? Yes, Must be approved
Are PC Mages Allowed? maybe, but supernatural events that could be explained as magic have been witnessed.
General Mana Level: Low Mana(again mana is more an explanation for unexplained phenomina)
Do areas of higher/lower mana exist? yes
Are any of the spells from Chapter 5 off limits? Yes Check with GM
Are PC psis allowed? Maybe... as above but a interesting story could make me bend a bit
Are any of the powers from Chapter 6 off limits? See above
Are PC gadgeteers allowed? Yes

Recomended Reading:
Gurps Basic set - For character creation
Gurps Spaceship - Space combat rules, read  through once, Vol 3 has the better combat rules
Gurps spaceship vol 3 - Our combat rules for spaceships, its good to know but I have macros in place to make this easy
Gurps High tech - Some equipment options
Gurps Ultra tech - Some equipment, but ask first chances are I have a  homebrew version balanced for the game but I do allow some leaniancy.
Orange Badlands - My homebrew pdf, has equipment options and other rules to aid in streamlining the game experience.
I have pdfs of all books you will need

We will be using Maptools- a free online java based sandbox program to  give visual aids and communication between players- for sure, most  likely using text based communication in maptools, we have used skype in  previous games and may in this one, that is yet to be seen.

Teamspeak 3- I store my files here, and I use it to relay information,  you do not need a mic but you do need speakers/Headphones. All your  actions are in text so there is no disadvantage if you dont have a mic,  but if you can speak clearly we love to hear your voice too.

We play Monday Nights at 6pm EST to 11:30pm EST(sometimes go longer IF everyone is available)

Premade characters:
Yes I have some premade characters, so if you dont know anything about gurps we can get you on the fast track to playing.

Interested? Send an email to sabanknight at yahoo.com


----------



## sabanknight (Sep 25, 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]As requested, here are the Premade characters I have on hand:

Assassin Neophyte Drake Tyrell - A member of  the assassin corps that just began his detachment to the UEF Millitary.  Armed with an impressive array of premium gear making him lethal at ten  feet or five hundred. Drake was orphaned as a child on earth, during the  Pahbor occupation of earth. He was one of the rank and file workers in  the slave cities which he promptly escaped, but knowing only the city he  grew up in he stayed on the outskirts outsmarting the pahbor and living  on scavenging. He was discovered by a recon mission by the assassin  Odes Roling who noticed his resourcfulnes and still being young was a  prime candidate for the assassin corps. [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Chief  Engineer Killian Roth - A refugee and former slave of the Pahbor empire  early in his life he was taken from earth with his entire village in  Austria they were relocated to the Mars bases for manufacturing and  terraforming operations by the Pahbor. Soon it was obvious he had  natural talent in dealing with machines even those he was unfamiliar  with he always was able to work with beyond what any of his alien  colleagues could. Making him a valuable asset he was moved across Pahbor  space as an expert mechanic until his rescue in recent weeks that lead  him to offer his aid to the UEF Navy.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Trevor  Miller Civilian contractor Scientist - A skilled programmer and science  wizard. He lived in one of the civilian colonies able to nurture his  gifted brain as opposed to the harsh life in the slave cities. One of  the few not enlisting or conscripted into service in the military he was  taken in by one of the remaining corporations becoming an asset that  was not long ignored by the government who were able to draw him into  service as a Civilian contractor. His parents going into great debt to  give him the education he needed the military gave him an offer he  couldn’t refuse offering to clear the debts. He has tinkered in  inventing since he was young and is quite skilled at it. His innovative  thinking and knowledge of the physical sciences have made him a valuable  asset for the navy securing a seat on the UES Mozart.[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Kathrine  Noris Asgaurdian Acolyte- A new initiate to the Asguardian order, A  order designed as commanders and assassins to complete a task with any  assets they need. Founded by Freya who was trained by a combination of  earth and xeno resources. Freya created a group of fine tuned martial  arts warriors skilled in the command role and the combat role. Kathrine  was born on one of the Pahbor asteroid colonies trained in the  maintenance of the facility that housed many pahbor. While on earth the  uprisings were pushing to the stars the colony rose up independently,  Kathrine one of the insighting members of the riots. The Pahbor  stretched relatively thin even before the uprisings were forced to  withdraw, Kathrine becoming a key member of the governing body when the  UEF arrived folding them into the United Earth Federation. Kathrine was  scouted as a brilliant individual and was subtley enticed into a life as  an Asgaurdian Monk, putting country and  race before all else as a  servant to mankind. [/FONT]*


----------



## sabanknight (Sep 28, 2011)

just a friendly bump, still looking for players.


----------

